# BoscosMum is the BOMB! :)



## Spiffy_x

THANKS SO MUCH BOSCOSMUM!


----------



## Spiffy_x

oh and make sure you cut around the actual kitten.
Sorry if i sound rude in the topic name - im not trying to be!


----------



## BoscosMum

I might give this one a go for you.....
Just might take me a little while since I wait til my 
kids go to bed.

I am not the best at Glitter though....
I will see what I come up with anyway.


----------



## Spiffy_x

Oh, thank-you so much. The only reason i cant do this myself is that photobucket and all those other programs use too much mb's and i need to use internet alot for school. I can only use 33.33 mb per day and it's very challenging to have fun - exept for catforum! I dont mind if it's not glittery, i'm just greatful that someone will help :]] Thanks!


----------



## Megan1216

Good lookin' kitty you have there!


----------



## BoscosMum

Megan......

You make one too ok???

Maybe we can work on one together. 
I enjoyed so much our long phone conversation tonight. 

I will try to get online and we get together over AIM 
and practice some of those photoshop skills....


----------



## Spiffy_x

Aww thanks Megan. 
Wow! You guyz know eachother?
Kewl!
Thanks again!
Mwa


----------



## Megan1216

BoscosMum said:


> Megan......
> 
> You make one too ok???
> 
> Maybe we can work on one together.
> I enjoyed so much our long phone conversation tonight.
> 
> I will try to get online and we get together over AIM
> and practice some of those photoshop skills....


Dawn, I enjoyed it, too.  Sure, I'd love to make one as well. =) That'd be great...I have so much yet to learn.  

Spiffy, you're welcome.


----------



## Spiffy_x

OMG thanks :]]
You've made my dayy!
   :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum

Hello..... 

Well it is now 3:30am.

I have started on a signature for you.    

I am going to stop for now.....
I am not sure what direction this is going in yet?
I am gonna work on them sparkles for ya' LOL

I really only chose 1 of the photos though.
The others came up too blurry compared to the others.

Time to go see if the load of laundry is dry.....


----------



## Spiffy_x

wow!
You're online.
You should get some sleep! Hehe.
Kool, that's alright. Atleast the pic'll be good :]]
Thanks SOOOOOOOOO much!


----------



## BoscosMum

Here you go....hope you like it.
Sorry I did not get the glitter thing going.


----------



## Megan1216

Dawn, I truly believe I will never be as good as you.  You are so talented...I hope to learn as much as I can from you.  

Spiffy, I'll make you one to like Dawn said, but by all means, please use the one she made you.


----------



## BoscosMum

Never say never Megan!

I am completely self taught with the help of Julie.
Like I told you before I started out with Photo Impressions 4.

That graphic right there had about 20 layers.
If I still have the .psd file.... maybe I can mail it to you.

That way you can look at the individual layers.
Breaks it down detail by detail....
That is what helped me to learn.


----------



## Spiffy_x

OH MY GAWSH!!!!
i luv ittt!!!
YAY!!!
I would give u a hug if i could!
OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
THANKS SOOO SOO MUCH!!!!
WOW!
yayayayayay


----------



## BoscosMum

I am so happy you like it!

   

My *favorite* part of that graphic is that you can still see the face of the 
person in the original photo.....I was even going to make the face more
noticeable, except you wanted it removed......

If you look closely you can still see the lips and the nose.

By the way.....is that you??? ROFL!


----------



## Spiffy_x

Lol. I love it. Boobah's face is so clear! It looks like one of those computer graphic pictures, not a photo!
And yes that's me exept my dad wanted to take a photo of me and boobah and im like dad! I have oily hair! I couldnt wash my hair cuz our hot water was getting fixed and it was like 5*c. Lol. so i kinda look weird.
yup....


----------



## Megan1216

Dawn, thanks, I'd appreciate that!   

Spiffy, you're pretty.


----------



## Spiffy_x

My eyebrows look funny...


----------



## Heidi n Q

This has to be one of the MOST BEAUTIFUL banners I have ever seen. Ethereal and so perfectly captures and focuses on the kitty's expression.
Gorgeous!
h


----------



## Spiffy_x

I know! BoscosMum is very talented!


----------



## BoscosMum

Oh wow....thanks you guys!    

Been a while since I have made a signature.
I enjoyed myself.    

A couple of years back I used to volunteer doing
the photo's for my local Humane Society.

I was actually a Mod.....(many moons ago) for a dog forum and
I did loads and loads of dog banners.
Dogs are my favorite subjects.....

I do enjoy doing a cat pic from time to time.
Of course I also love tuxedo cats...(since I own 1 too)


----------



## Spiffy_x

Aww. Kool.
What's your tux's name?


----------



## Megan1216

That is very pretty, Dawn!


----------



## Spiffy_x

omgsh!!! That's so cute! Thanks Megan!! I saved it :]]. I'll swap them around every couple of weeks. OMG OMG OMG <333


----------



## Megan1216

You're most certaintly welcome! Just to let you know...They _can_ be animated so you can have two at one time. I have an animation program.


----------



## BoscosMum

Megan....

Is this the one you were telling me about???

I love it! You are doing so well.
You are a great learner!
I cannot believe how much you have been
open to learning over the past couple of years!

That is awesome!    

Great Job Girlie!!!


----------



## coaster

BoscosMum said:


> I am completely self taught with the help of Julie.
> Like I told you before I started out with Photo Impressions 4..


She's right. I remember her asking for help. But talent can't be taught, it can only be born.


----------



## BoscosMum

coaster said:


> [
> ...............asking for help. But talent can't be taught, it can only be born.


Megan is very well on her way......        
I give that Girlie the *2 Thumbs Up* for taking comments and critique
and using them to her advantage.....not taking them personally, and growing from them!!! 

A willingness to learn!

I am just impressed at how much she has grown over the past
couple of years.....

I recall her being only 11 joining the forum 
and now she is maturing into
a very sweet young lady!!!


----------



## Megan1216

Thanks *SO* much, Dawn!    Many *HUGS* to you! I very, very, very much enjoy our conversations and am so grateful you are helping me learn how to do all these amazing graphic things.


----------

